# GA16DET Dyno



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll post the dyno sheet later tonight, but here's the numbers:

212.2 HP/208.2 Torque


As far as I've seen that puts me at third highest HP for a GA16DE dyno :cheers: 

Check out that torque number though, that really suprised me.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what PSI? that can make a pretty big difference lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

aminidab said:


> I'll post the dyno sheet later tonight, but here's the numbers:
> 
> 212.2 HP/208.2 Torque
> 
> ...



ooh nice.. are you coming to the convention?!


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> what PSI? that can make a pretty big difference lol


It was ~11 PSI, I made a video of the gauges during the run, I'll update after I get a chance to check it out.



> ooh nice.. are you coming to the convention?!


Which one the SE-R convention?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Very impressive....

What Clutch and do you have turbo cams?


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Stock compression ratio?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

aminidab said:


> I'll post the dyno sheet later tonight, but here's the numbers:
> 
> 212.2 HP/208.2 Torque
> 
> ...


Those are real nic enumbers man, I thought your car would make good power! 

What gear did you dyno. in and what kind of dyno. was it? 

Also wanna see the chart and look at the curve.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ya, 200ft-lbs is prolly nasty as snot in your light lil car!


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's the dyno chart











Some info about my setup:
HS Turbo Kit, GT28RS turbo, JWT ECU, 370cc injectors/S14 MAF, 3" catback exhaust, Fidanza Flywheel, JWT Stage 1 clutch, UR Pulley, Greddy Profec B Boost Controller
Completely stock engine

Temp was around ~80 degrees and Air/Fuel was using the tail pipe sensor, running in 4th gear.

1st run: 8 degrees timing and about 11-12 PSI. There was a little pinging, but nothing crazy.

2nd run(no chart): 10 degrees timing, same boost... pinging like crazy once it hit full boost so we shut it down torque/power was nearly identical to 8 degrees though


3rd run(no chart): 8 degrees timing, tried upping the boost to 13 PSI, again crazy pinging once it hit full boost, shut it down and didn't see the results

I'm not crazy about the spool up time here, 4500 RPMs... or the pinging but I'm impressed the results. I was hoping to break 200HP and I was really amazed at the torque.

I'm going to see what I can do about the spool up time.. recheck for leaks and tweak the boost controller a little more. I'd really like to get a wastegate with a lower setting ~9 PSI but so far I haven't found one avilable. The one I have is adjustable, but if I set it below where it is now the wastegate is open a little bit.

I have some videos of the gauges during the run(no audio) but they're really hard to see. If I can clean them up I'll post them, but EGTs hit 1600 on the first run.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the support! It's been a lot of work to get here but a lot of fun too. 



chimmike said:


> ya, 200ft-lbs is prolly nasty as snot in your light lil car!


It's not slow


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

aminidab said:


> Here's the dyno chart
> 
> Dyno Chart
> 
> ...


 nice and you said this is on stock internals? how many miles does the motor have on it?

Don


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

looks a little bit like something's holding it up at the top end there...I think you could squeak out some more hp at that boost setting with the proper complimenting mods 

that's an awesome torque curve...hits hard down low and hp takes over afterwards


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Really nice!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice charts! AF ratio looks good, I wonder if the MAF is maxing out? What did the charts look like where it detonated? 

They look similar to my charts in terms of boost response and power curve. The GT28RS has a larger exhaust housing which is why it takes a bit to make full boost however it makes usable boost at about 2700 RPM's. I would like to extrude hone the exhaust housing and see if that gets me similar response to what I had on the T28, that was making full boost by 4200 RPm's.. 

Did you ever replace the stock cat or is that still in place?


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

congrats, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: thats frickin awesome.

i plan to go the same route, but i'll have the s1 turbo cams, a polish and port job on the head and the intake manifold, and a valve job. 

my biggest concern is that it looks like i'm going with a log manifold, and i'm really afraid that that will restrict my power. theres a video on fullrace.com that compares a tubi manifold and a log, and theres a huge difference

i want about 230whp at 10-12psi, so we'll see

btw, the videos arent up right?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

himbo said:


> congrats, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: thats frickin awesome.
> 
> i plan to go the same route, but i'll have the s1 turbo cams, a polish and port job on the head and the intake manifold, and a valve job.
> 
> ...


Two things. Hot shot now sells the manifold separate and the cams are known as the turbo cams, the S1 cams are for NA applications...


----------



## itsG.A.riffic (Apr 1, 2005)

hey does any one know what a turbo honda 1.6 or 1.8?? puts out just to compare and maby brag a lil maby??


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

itsG.A.riffic said:


> hey does any one know what a turbo honda 1.6 or 1.8?? puts out just to compare and maby brag a lil maby??


Not that this post belongs in this thread but that is going to depend on which 1.6 and 1.8 you are talking about...


----------



## itsG.A.riffic (Apr 1, 2005)

well ive heard that d16 turbo is a popular setup how much would the "avrage" d16 turbo with basic bolt ons driven by joe schmo that delivers pizza


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

wes said:


> Two things. Hot shot now sells the manifold separate and the cams are known as the turbo cams, the S1 cams are for NA applications...


hey bro i already know that hotshot sells their manifold seperately, but its like $600. also, i believe there is a turbo version of the s1 cams


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

There still are not very many options. I just recived my Protech manifold and j pipe in the mail two days ago and I hope to get some results very soon. I am only waiting on my oil lines and fittings..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

himbo said:


> hey bro i already know that hotshot sells their manifold seperately, but its like $600. also, i believe there is a turbo version of the s1 cams


It is $525 on their site. And the S1 cams are the NA cams. JWT calls the cams for the GA turbo applications the TURBO cams. They have two different profiles for two different setups...

Lets get back on the topic of his car and dyno...


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

The engine is totally stock and has about 42K on it.

I didn't monitor the MAF voltage during the dyno run, but I've checked it with everything setup about the same, only in 3rd gear and I saw a max of 4.95.
So I don't think it's maxing out.

Where it's detonating there were little hiccups in the curve, if you look at 5100 RPM in the dyno I think that may be from detonation.

The stock cat is still in place, at this point it's frankensteined into the catback.. the cat outlet was smaller than the 3" piping so
part of the cat was cut and the piping welded directly onto the cat.

This weekend I'm going to pull off the cat/catback for some testing and see what changes.

The videos of the gauges won't ever be up unfortunately, they were too dark and the resolution too low.. guess I'll have to give up on my dream of being a hollywood director  


So the real question is why am I detonating? The MAF isn't maxing out and Wes and Mike Y have run more boost and more power(although Mike had the water injection but also 91 octane).
The EGTs aren't necesarily high when it starts detonating either.
I was thinking maybe the fuel pump since it's limit isn't as well documented, but then the air/fuel looks ok.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

aminidab said:


> The engine is totally stock and has about 42K on it.
> 
> I didn't monitor the MAF voltage during the dyno run, but I've checked it with everything setup about the same, only in 3rd gear and I saw a max of 4.95.
> So I don't think it's maxing out.
> ...



Honestly I am not sure... I know we have gone over plugs, timing, boost etc.... My question is where was the wideband sensor placed? If it was in the tailpipe then I would question it's accuracy...

You have the new larger Hot Shot Intercooler correct?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> Honestly I am not sure... I know we have gone over plugs, timing, boost etc.... My question is where was the wideband sensor placed? If it was in the tailpipe then I would question it's accuracy...
> 
> You have the new larger Hot Shot Intercooler correct?


It was a tailpipe sensor, so it could be off by a bit.
Not sure when they changed them, but the intercooler is pretty big, one thought I had was to monitor the IAT after the intercooler and see what that looks like. Don't really know where I can get something that can be used for that fairly cheaply though.
The other thing I was going to say about the spool, from your post that makes sense that the spool time would be a little slower than a T28. I had thought a few months ago I was getting better spool though.. around 4200 but it's hard to compare eyeballing the tach/boost gauge with a dyno.

Also I'm constantly amazed how strong this engine has been proven to be. The power levels we've seen so far are impressive, but also I was putting out over 200 WHP and getting some pretty bad detonation at the same time during a couple runs.

Definately looking forward to seeing how far you can take it Wes, I think this engine has quite a bit left it with the right setup.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

my bad wes, just a confusion with the names, the way that i always saw it here on on the forums was that the s1's were GA cams that came in NA and turbo variations


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Maybe a couple degrees retard at 5000 and above...


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Why can it be for a turbo setup to start loosing power fast above 5000rpm?
It also is happening to me, but im not sure what it could be.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dburone said:


> Why can it be for a turbo setup to start loosing power fast above 5000rpm?
> It also is happening to me, but im not sure what it could be.


He is gaining power above 5000. Torque falls off after the peak, but power continues up to red-line.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Could you please post the advance curve?
Or parameters, for example how much retard for a given psi boost number
Thanks in advance


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

velardejose said:


> Could you please post the advance curve?
> Or parameters, for example how much retard for a given psi boost number
> Thanks in advance


I have a JWT ECU, so I don't know what the timing advance/retard is, also it means I can only adjust the base timing.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

aminidab said:


> Here's the dyno chart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am really worried about the pinging and the high EGT's. I think something is amiss. I would avoid WOT until that can be traced down. What sort of fuel pump do you have? I would monitor fuel pressure.

The dyno does not indicate lean but I don't trust dynojet widebands at all they are off by miles, like usualy 2 or more points which is dangerous and useless for tuning.

GA's are very ping resistant so something is going on here.

How was the timing set?

Good power numbers though!


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> I am really worried about the pinging and the high EGT's. I think something is amiss. I would avoid WOT until that can be traced down. What sort of fuel pump do you have? I would monitor fuel pressure.
> 
> The dyno does not indicate lean but I don't trust dynojet widebands at all they are off by miles, like usualy 2 or more points which is dangerous and useless for tuning.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I'd like to get an electric fuel pressure gauge but they run ~$200. If I'm going that route I could almost get a wideband O2 and monitor that way.
The current fuel pump is stock.

The EGTs are very strange.. they don't jump up all at once but continue to build as I'm at full boost. I'm going to do some tests this weekend with an open downpipe and see where that gets me.

I had no idea dynojet widebands could be off by that much, I might as well just be using a narrowband O2 gauge then.

The timing was set by me in the normal way with a timing light etc... I may knock the timing back a little bit more, maybe to 6 until I can get this worked out.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

are turbos supposed to run that freaking rich?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

aminidab said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'd like to get an electric fuel pressure gauge but they run ~$200. If I'm going that route I could almost get a wideband O2 and monitor that way.
> The current fuel pump is stock.
> ...


I think you are out of fuel pump perhaps. My fuel pressure test right is a 40 buck refernce gauge from mcmaster carr that is accurate to withing 1% of the gauge sweep with some fittings and hose. Can't cost more than 55 bucks.

I'd say you gotta find the cause because deotnation will detroy your motor real quick.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> are turbos supposed to run that freaking rich?


One dynojet wide bands are super inaccurate, two that is not that rich for a turbo motor.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> I think you are out of fuel pump perhaps.


I agree with Mike. My car detonated when making ~185WHP. A Walbro 255 (low pressure) pump cured it. The stock B14 pump is marginal.

Lew


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

morepower2 said:


> One dynojet wide bands are super inaccurate, two that is not that rich for a turbo motor.


so turbos run richer then na's?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok well that settles it, I'm gonna try upgrading the fuel pump.
One question, is it ok to run a Walboro 255 low pressure pump with the stock FPR?

Mike I know you can get a mechanical fuel pressure gauge for around $40, but how did you rig it to be viewable while driving?


Thanks for the advice


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

aminidab said:


> Ok well that settles it, I'm gonna try upgrading the fuel pump.
> One question, is it ok to run a Walboro 255 low pressure pump with the stock FPR?


Yes. That's what I am running. The high pressure pump requires an adjustable FPR.

Lew


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

FWIW I have the Walboro high pressure and Nismo FPR in my setup. Has been working great thus far. As far as fuel pressure gauges you can put it in bay and use it during dyno. time. Then you can just watch it that way. You should have 43.5 PSI of base pressure without vacuum. When on the dyno take the base pressure and add the amount of boost your running and that should be your fuel pressure when under boost. Verifying this will ensure that everything is proper and if you have the high pressure pump that you are not getting exaggerated readings from not being able to bleed off enough pressure.


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

aminidab said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'd like to get an electric fuel pressure gauge but they run ~$200. If I'm going that route I could almost get a wideband O2 and monitor that way.
> The current fuel pump is stock.
> ...


It's funny that you get pinning when under hard throttle, I have the same problem. I too have the gt28rs, I've tried changing plug gap and timing and the problem presists. I'm gonna bring the car to a friend this weekend, he said he'll put it on a wideband and see what that tells. Please post any info that relates to this problem, I'm curious if your fix is the same my car needs. I too have the 240sx maf, same injectors, etc....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

What are your EGT's under normal driving conditions? Say at idle and crusing in 4th gear at about 3400 rpm's?

Overall my EGT's are higher than they were with the old T28 setup, however my EGT's have always been exaggerated at idle, I attribute this to the swain coatings in the head and the coatings on the manifold keeping the heat focused in the exhaust gas rather than soaking components....


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200 said:


> It's funny that you get pinning when under hard throttle, I have the same problem. I too have the gt28rs, I've tried changing plug gap and timing and the problem presists. I'm gonna bring the car to a friend this weekend, he said he'll put it on a wideband and see what that tells. Please post any info that relates to this problem, I'm curious if your fix is the same my car needs. I too have the 240sx maf, same injectors, etc....


I'd really like to see what results you see with the wideband, what PSI are you running?



> What are your EGT's under normal driving conditions? Say at idle and crusing in 4th gear at about 3400 rpm's?
> 
> Overall my EGT's are higher than they were with the old T28 setup, however my EGT's have always been exaggerated at idle, I attribute this to the swain coatings in the head and the coatings on the manifold keeping the heat focused in the exhaust gas rather than soaking components....


I couldn't say exactly under those conditions but they run from about 1300 in 5th at 75MPH to 1400. Where 1400 is usually going up a hill, after passing etc..


At idle the high is about 1000, the low after sitting for a while is usually around 800 but can get as low as 700.


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

Last night i went to my friends shop. He didn't have an extra bung to tig into my downpipe so no wideband results. He had a handheld Blitz r-vit so we hooked that up and ran the car. My timing was at 8 degrees, since this pinging and overheating started I put it at 8. I ran the car at 11 psi and got on it a bit. He said my timing was acting wierd, under hard throttle it was at like 13-15 degrees but as soon as I took my foot off the gas he sid it was around 33-46 degrees. It was pinging as usual and the water temp shot up from 202 up to like 256 in a matter of like two minutes. I totally don't understand all the technical bullshit he was talking but he said the timing was unusual. He asked me if the car has a knock sensor, I felt stupid but I really don't know. anyone??? anyway after an hour of screwing around with things he asked when I installed the fuel pump. I never did it is the original one. so last night at 11pm I bought a walboro 255 from him. I am going to install it tonight and I'll post after I run it. If anyone has any input please, about the timing or anything.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

It is normal that under part/full boost the timing retards, and if you lift your foot the boost goes through the bov
Under no boost, the ecu uses a na curve (more advance)
13 - 15 degrees at wot, thats interesting...
I'm running 20 degrees advance and have pinging at wot...


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

nice numbers you put there in the previous post. i think your timing might be off a little. the walbro 255lb fuel pump would be good even though the stock pump is pretty decent. i guess you could try using higher octane for the pinging.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

turbo200 said:


> Last night i went to my friends shop. He didn't have an extra bung to tig into my downpipe so no wideband results. He had a handheld Blitz r-vit so we hooked that up and ran the car. My timing was at 8 degrees, since this pinging and overheating started I put it at 8. I ran the car at 11 psi and got on it a bit. He said my timing was acting wierd, under hard throttle it was at like 13-15 degrees but as soon as I took my foot off the gas he sid it was around 33-46 degrees. It was pinging as usual and the water temp shot up from 202 up to like 256 in a matter of like two minutes. I totally don't understand all the technical bullshit he was talking but he said the timing was unusual. He asked me if the car has a knock sensor, I felt stupid but I really don't know. anyone??? anyway after an hour of screwing around with things he asked when I installed the fuel pump. I never did it is the original one. so last night at 11pm I bought a walboro 255 from him. I am going to install it tonight and I'll post after I run it. If anyone has any input please, about the timing or anything.


It normal to have a lot more timing under part throttle or when lifting the throttle than underload. Quit pinging your motor before it blows!

You have to have a better fuel pump ASAP!


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Is your new fuel pump installed?


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> It normal to have a lot more timing under part throttle or when lifting the throttle than underload. Quit pinging your motor before it blows!
> 
> You have to have a better fuel pump ASAP!


if you read my post i bought a new pump last night but haven't installed it yet


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Here is the installation on my 200SX.

Lew


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> It normal to have a lot more timing under part throttle or when lifting the throttle than underload. Quit pinging your motor before it blows!
> 
> You have to have a better fuel pump ASAP!



I don't think the fuel pump is the problem Mike... unless it's screwed up..
remember we still had the OEM fuel pump in and put down 235.. with ZERO ping.... He should maybe recheck the timing.. make sure it's not advnaced.. Now if he was up to the Corba MAF and larger injectors then yea the fuel pump would be a must...but I wouldn't think so with the current setup.. We certainly didn't experiance any problems... pretty sure Wes didn't either.


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Pinging problem solved!!!*

Problem solved!! Finally, I only wish I had known this back when I bought the turbo kit from hotshot last year. I just took it out and ran it up on a local interstate thats long and flat. WOW, I had a taste of it last year but nothing like this. The fuel pump took about an hour to install. I set my greddy profec to 13 psi and it pulled and pulled and no more pinging, nothing at all. I had it out for about half an hour, pulled it back in the garage. I just wish hotshot had suggested to install a bigger fuel pump. Me and amindab are the only two that I know of that had this problem with pinging, and we both have the disco potato. I wonder if this setup as opposed to the t28 could require a bigger pump? It may not be possible but then again. Now that the problem is solved I think tomorrow I'll start playing with my timing. I'm running 8 degrees base timing now, I have been because of the pinging and the fact that the motor kept warming up. how much can I safely advance, and should I go in incriments of 1 or 2 degrees?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i had the z32tt pump in the turbo b14 back in the day....no fuel problems all  now i just go external pump and sump the tank lol


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200 said:


> Problem solved!! Finally, I only wish I had known this back when I bought the turbo kit from hotshot last year. I just took it out and ran it up on a local interstate thats long and flat. WOW, I had a taste of it last year but nothing like this. The fuel pump took about an hour to install. I set my greddy profec to 13 psi and it pulled and pulled and no more pinging, nothing at all. I had it out for about half an hour, pulled it back in the garage. I just wish hotshot had suggested to install a bigger fuel pump. Me and amindab are the only two that I know of that had this problem with pinging, and we both have the disco potato. I wonder if this setup as opposed to the t28 could require a bigger pump? It may not be possible but then again. Now that the problem is solved I think tomorrow I'll start playing with my timing. I'm running 8 degrees base timing now, I have been because of the pinging and the fact that the motor kept warming up. how much can I safely advance, and should I go in incriments of 1 or 2 degrees?


Awesome! Glad to hear that fixed the problem.
I got my fuel pump this week, but unfortunately it came too late I blew my head gasket last weekend. I'm tearing apart the motor this weekend to see what needs to be fixed( it overheated aso and may have spun a bearing). Hopefully it's not in too bad of shape and I can rebuild it in a week or two.

As for the timing, JWT recommends running 10 degrees of base timing, so you should be ok up to that. I'd be careful about turning the boost up too much though, unless you have a way to measure your injector duty cycle or MAF voltage. I think 13 PSI is probaly ok, but more than 14 could be dangerous.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I had that pinging problem as well, whenever the gauge swung near 10psi it would ping near the top end.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

> Problem solved!! Finally, I only wish I had known this back when I bought the turbo kit from hotshot last year. I just took it out and ran it up on a local interstate thats long and flat. WOW


Good to hear that!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Turbo 200 have you had any overheating issues? Honestly if your temp shot up to 256 I would be concerned about the head gasket.... With the KOYO my car now NEVER gets over 200 even under severe flogging (not talking about track days). 

Which walboro did you get, the high pressure or low pressure? 

I had issues when I was running 14 PSI on the standard T28 when the MAF was maxing out. I simply put the walboro in because I knew where I was going with the new fuel setup...


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

is it that neccessary that i run a koyo rad. and auxilary fans. or is it just a precautionary step? 

i do want to do that upgrade, but probably after i put the turbo in.

any advice???


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

himbo said:


> is it that neccessary that i run a koyo rad. and auxilary fans. or is it just a precautionary step?
> 
> i do want to do that upgrade, but probably after i put the turbo in.
> 
> any advice???


You can run on the stock radiator, Mike Young and others are running the stocker. I upgraded for track day and autocross purposes. There are also other radiator options than the KOYO that will be better than the stocker.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

i like the koyo radiator. im planning on getting it. wes how much does it cost?
i need more in my engine


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

i meant more bling bling in my engine


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

tony200 said:


> i like the koyo radiator. im planning on getting it. wes how much does it cost?
> i need more in my engine


Not to be rude, but you have the interent... look it up


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

wes said:


> You can run on the stock radiator, Mike Young and others are running the stocker. I upgraded for track day and autocross purposes. There are also other radiator options than the KOYO that will be better than the stocker.


yes and no... I was running a KOYO and donated it one weekend to one of the SE-R Cup leaders.... I've been back to the stock for a little over a year, no problems so far.. Although I'm running a single FAL Flex-a-Lit low profile fan  instead of the dual OEM fans.. 

The Koyo will go back in soon  , but I don't think its nessesary for normal street driving. Just for good measure run waterwetter in the cooling system...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> yes and no... I was running a KOYO and donated it one weekend to one of the SE-R Cup leaders.... I've been back to the stock for a little over a year, no problems so far.. Although I'm running a single FAL Flex-a-Lit low profile fan  instead of the dual OEM fans..
> 
> The Koyo will go back in soon  , but I don't think its nessesary for normal street driving. Just for good measure run waterwetter in the cooling system...


I remembered you donated it, I am GLAD to see it is going back in though! I highly recommend an upgraded radiator. I can let my car sit with the hood closed idling for 15 minutes before the fans kick on. This is after driving the car VERY hard and pulling in to the driveway!


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

oops. i got carried away a bit. i forgot about the internet at the moment


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

wes said:


> I remembered you donated it, I am GLAD to see it is going back in though! I highly recommend an upgraded radiator. I can let my car sit with the hood closed idling for 15 minutes before the fans kick on. This is after driving the car VERY hard and pulling in to the driveway!


haha I can verify that...after installing the KOYO...I thought we forget to hook up the fans.. took over 20 minutes at idle for the temp to reach the point where they came on..


----------

